# new 528 owner



## dsbeaupre (Oct 16, 2002)

I Love this car!

Its a 98 528i Sport, jet black with black leather.

What a blast to drive!

My 'pic' is really from the tirerack website showing the AT Italia Flash Sport's that the dealer mounted before I bought the car.

Glad to be a part of this group!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

As a fellow 5-series owner, let me say welcome. 

You might have noticed there's really not much 5-series activity here. For some reason, that hasn't stopped me from feeling at home (probably because I feel like an E46 owner trapped with an E34 that's too good to sell).

Technical E39 can be best answered elsewhere. But, this is the best "General" BMW board IMO. :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

you didn't used to play goalie for the Caps, did you?


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *you didn't used to play goalie for the Caps, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> *


:lmao: :lmao:

Nice. Didn't he also play in Minnesota?


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Welcome. I like the wheels on your 98 528i Sport. I have a 99 528i Sport with 5 speed. Just got it a monnth ago. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

SoonerE39 said:


> *Welcome. I like the wheels on your 98 528i Sport. I have a 99 528i Sport with 5 speed. Just got it a monnth ago. Enjoy :thumbup: *


:thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Welcome, missed your post. Bought my 99 540iAT in July. New wheels just put on. Great car:thumbup: Click on my sig for more pics.


----------



## dsbeaupre (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks for the Welcome everyone!

And no, I'm not that Beaupre. I'm Derek, not Don.


----------

